# ? for all you diesel pickup drivers...



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you leave your truck running when you buy diesel?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yessir. 

And my wife gives me an earful every time.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

sure do!

I also will let it idle for a few minutes after I get where I'm going 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> Yessir.
> 
> And my wife gives me an earful every time.


Fo shizzle! :smile:

If I'm on a long trip or working it, I let it idle for a while to let the oil temp cool down since it also cools the turbo.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I always do


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I do cause after I get done icing my beer down I want that cab as cold as can be or in the winter as warm too.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I was asking because I always do too, no sense in cranking it again... but this morning, some nerdy dude threw a fit pointing at the "turn engine off" sign and pointing at me. So, I asked him what his problem was. He said I needed to turn my truck off. I told him he needed to quit telling me what I need to do. He said a running engine could cause gas vapors to create an explosion. So I asked him if he wanted everyone to turn off their engines down the road and push their cars up to the pumps...just then another car pulled up to the pump and I pointed out that until the stop, their engine is running too... he got in his car and left in a huff... oh well.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Had the same thing happen to me up in Wyoming a few years back. I tried to explain to the lady how it was safe but she just called me a racist ******* and left. Not sure where race was a factor but I just gave her a smile and opened my cell phone while I was pumping my diesel.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I don't, it triggers an error code when the engine ECU detects a loose gas cap and that turns on the check engine light. This is on a Jeep Diesel CRD which has a vapor proof fuel system to meet emission regulations. If you're check engine light does not come on with the motor running and cap off, don't worry about it. But with diesel at $4 a gallon, why would you want the engine running if it's not moving anywhere?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Exact same thing used to happen to me...now I just get the look.


wtc3 said:


> Yessir.
> 
> And my wife gives me an earful every time.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I don't, it triggers an error code when the engine ECU detects a loose gas cap and that turns on the check engine light. This is on a Jeep Diesel CRD which has a vapor proof fuel system to meet emission regulations. If you're check engine light does not come on with the motor running and cap off, don't worry about it. But with diesel at $4 a gallon, why would you want the engine running if it's not moving anywhere?


Remember the old saying... It takes more fuel to start an engine then does to let it idle a few minutes. Of coarse that started back in the 4 barrel days.

I hope one day they make a jeep unlimited diesel.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I don't, it triggers an error code when the engine ECU detects a loose gas cap and that turns on the check engine light. This is on a Jeep Diesel CRD which has a vapor proof fuel system to meet emission regulations. If you're check engine light does not come on with the motor running and cap off, don't worry about it. But with diesel at $4 a gallon, why would you want the engine running if it's not moving anywhere?


 same reason the big rigs don't shut it down (I used to be a driver) at idle, you don't consume much. So if you shut it down, not only is it more cranking on your batteries, the loss of engine heat plus fuel needed to start is more than if you just let it idle.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Always leave mine running. I think most folks with diesels do, and I think most of us have had the squirley libtard in his "eco friendly" POS try to question why we do. I always politely tell them to pizz off, and if the are still there when I leave I roll coal on them. LOL


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> Always leave mine running. I think most folks with diesels do, and I think most of us have had the squirley libtard in his "eco friendly" POS try to question why we do. I always politely tell them to pizz off, and if the are still there when I leave I roll coal on them. LOL


 I need to get a tuner just for the "coal"....:rotfl:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i would idle if i had an older diesel. with the dpf egr and high pressure fuel system i shut mine down.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

goodwood said:


> i would idle if i had an older diesel. with the dpf egr and high pressure fuel system i shut mine down.


Yes.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I do a lot but I notice how much the 6.4 likes to drink at idle


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I shut mine down. 

The argument of it takes more fuel to restart after refueling is bovine excrement in my opinion. If it's not BS, then prove to me that when you're refueling an already warmed up motor it actually requires the same amount of fuel (or more) to simply restart than if it were left idling for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Remember the old saying... It takes more fuel to start an engine then does to let it idle a few minutes. Of coarse that started back in the 4 barrel days.
> 
> I hope one day they make a jeep unlimited diesel.


That applies to gas engines that use enricheners or chokes to start, not to diesels which only meter fuel by throttle position and aid starting with heater grids for the incoming air, or fuel heaters. 10-4 on a JK unlimited CRD. Why should europe have all the fun.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

no need...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I leave mine running, but for other reasons. Got a 6.0, it might not start back up


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> I leave mine running, but for other reasons. Got a 6.0, it might not start back up


Best answer so far...green at ya...


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*I leave mine running to*

I always get looks to...but they never say anything. My dad always drove diesels and so when I got mine (Ford F-250 powerstroke) he told me it was better to leave it running...


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Every truck my parents own has been diesel, I'm on my 3rd diesel, and we keep the trucks running at the pump everytime. Never had anyone say anything to me. And really only have seen a hand full of people with there diesel trucks turned off at the pump. And if someone ever does say something to me and wanna get rude about it I'll show them what injectors and a programer looks like lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> I leave mine running, but for other reasons. Got a 6.0, it might not start back up


Thats funny right there!


----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Always leave mine running and usually get the look from the wife. Haven't ever had anyone say anything but a few looked like they wanted to. I always thought that diesel was not flamable unless under compression. Am I off on that?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes Sir. Gettin diesel, gettin beer. Any time I won't be more than 10 minutes. It takes 2 or 3 minutes just to get the temps down around 300 and for the turbo to "cool" down. I'm gonna have some fng punk thief try to take it one day I'm sure but it's always in sight of me if it's running if I'm in town.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

MikeS2942 said:


> no need...


 Agree


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have a diesel and never did but....I always assumed the "turn engine off" signs was because of the high flammability/explosive of gasoline. A substantial gasoline spill near running gas engines could get dangerous quick. Sure diesel is flammable, but not near the vapor pressure and ignition temp as gasoline.
Of course if you're running a 6 inch exhaust and you're idling next to me, I would appreciate it if you would eventually kill it. But if you are 19 years old then nothing is as important as whatever YOU are doing.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not gunna turn my truck off for anyone, sorry if it hurts someone's feelings.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

It just depends what I am doing and where I am at. 
If I am at a store I feel good with and I am going in at the store while I am putting $125 in my truck then yes
However I have had someone get mad at me too.
But everyone where I live does it. Info the same thing in my F250 which is gas 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

My lab has locked me out in the past. When I get out, the key goes in my pocket. Everytime.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

redexpress said:


> *I don't have a diesel and never did but*....I always assumed the "turn engine off" signs was because of the high flammability/explosive of gasoline. A substantial gasoline spill near running gas engines could get dangerous quick. Sure diesel is flammable, but not near the vapor pressure and ignition temp as gasoline.
> Of course if you're running a 6 inch exhaust and you're idling next to me, I would appreciate it if you would eventually kill it. But if you are 19 years old then nothing is as important as whatever YOU are doing.


Yawnnnn. Sorry sir. Yes. You don't know.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Yup!..Sure do!!*

*..Mark*


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> Yessir.
> 
> And my wife gives me an earful every time.


Amen !!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I leave it running. 

After my recent upgrades - I think I might need to "clear it's throat" if you were at the pump to the right of me and had something to say.

Hope your not wearing white. 

I leave it running mainly to let turbo cool off. Yes, we can get into oiled turbos and dry starts etc....but no one reinvented the wheel. 
Well, kinda


----------

